
How libraries decide which books to keep (2014) - Tomte
https://medium.com/@fsgbooks/secrets-of-the-stacks-4ca8405f1e11
======
II2II
I have often wondered how much library acquisitions shapes the population who
uses their resources, which is relevant since the books that they discard are
heavily influenced by circulation.

I rarely even use my local libraries since they only offer a smattering of
titles on most topics, with the bulk being dedicated to recent (and usually
popular) releases.

------
foxhop
I hope they recycle the books. I've weeded my own book shelf before by about
half and I didn't feel back putting them in the recycling bin.

